# Ruler of the roost!!



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

He's ruling the roost for now but season is fast approaching!










He's got a date with my new 410 O/U


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bunch of toms. Looks like they're still in their winter bunches. Oklahoma birds? When do they start to brake up down there?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hold on, what state you in Mojo?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah BP, they are Oklahoma birds, this is one two flocks on our place in carter county. 15 in this one 24 in the other. I'm not in even sure of the numbers down at our other property, at least 25. They should start breaking up any time now, usually by mid march they are spread out and starting to breed.

I dug out my calls the other day, starting to feel the itch a little. :mrgreen: 

BPM, did you see those new $199 decoys that came out??? :shock:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

$199 for a decoy?...I bet that will really make a guy a lot better turkey hunter -8/- For $199 you need to be able to drive that **** thing to work. I too have been starting to hanker to get out after them. Had to postpone a scout trip today 'cause of the weather.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice bunch of bird’s man! Wish Utah would pull their heads out of their butts and let us hunt with the 28 and 410. I just can't figure it out, I can kill a swan with my 410 but I can't kill a gobbler with one................just ain’t right!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My wife got me a 410 O/U for Valentines Day. It's a Yildiz (Turkish made) that Academy Sports imports. It's got all the bells and whistles of the vastly more expensive "B"" guns. Comes with choke tubes, auto ejectors, selective trigger, etc. the barrels are regulated properly versus some of the other cheap imports. Judging from reports I read online, they are also very reliable. The wood on it is awesome; Ditto for the engraving and checkering. All for less than $600 I really like it so far.

BP, Hell even the cheapo decoys now listed are running $30, folks are **** stupid,they keep buying them. I still use an old featherflex that all the paint has flacked off of. I kill at least one Tom,over it each year. Often I don't even use a decoy, they are usually more of a pain in the ass than they are worth.

As I am writing this, I am watching 17 turkeys feed thru the hay bottom below my house, gonna be a good year! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> $199 for a decoy?...I bet that will really make a guy a lot better turkey hunter -8/- For $199 you need to be able to drive that **** thing to work. I too have been starting to hanker to get out after them. Had to postpone a scout trip today 'cause of the weather.


That aint that expensive... :roll: One of my custom stuffer hens will run you $550. 8) They work so good it aughta be illegal... :twisted:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > $199 for a decoy?...I bet that will really make a guy a lot better turkey hunter -8/- For $199 you need to be able to drive that **** thing to work. I too have been starting to hanker to get out after them. Had to postpone a scout trip today 'cause of the weather.
> ...


Humm maybe I ought a get one done up. :!: But now that I think about it $550 will buy a lot yellow "crack". :lol:

You know what better than corn??? Grasshoppers!!!!!' :mrgreen:


----------

